# Smoking and Fitness



## bho_expertz (Feb 7, 2012)

MPers,

Would like to know your feelings about exercise and smoke. I smoke all day long. Since i'm awake until i feel asleep. I was doing some exercise ( bike, surf and yoga ) for some years now.

But ...

I'm now in a gym and trying to sort my way out inside of it with a huge head. Running and cardio are of course a real pain.

Do u smoke and gym ? Or it is impossible ? Like smoke a fat one and half hour later going to gym ?

Thanks ppl for your thoughts ...


----------



## Roddy (Feb 7, 2012)

Anymore, I smoke a fat one and shy away from public lol, feel like everyone is staring at me. Going to the gym high now would mean my home gum and no one else had better be home LOL

I used to work out heavily, was in great shape...could bench 325, and smoked constantly as well. Lighting up before hitting the gym was a must for us. Now, the most workout I get is tennis, baseball, golf or football (maybe a bit of skiing mixed in)...on the KINECT! Sounds funny, but I come out of the games sweating like crazy!! Of course, I now weigh nearly 200 instead of the 175 I was in at peak fitness (I'm 5'5").

I used to bike daily, 20-40 miles a day wasn't unheard of, was the norm. I rode to work (20 miles one way) many days and then would go out for a nighttime ride (loved riding at night, so peaceful, niteeye lighting made this safe and fun) of another 20+ miles to a nearby town and back. I once rode for charity (Homes For Our Troops) from Yellowstone to Michigan. Riding was always done high as all get out, I'd carry 4 or 5 joints with me. This is something I really miss and will be taking up much more very soon, weather holding me back a touch. I have a trike now a 21 speed Sun or my GT i-drive 5.0...the mountain bike (GT) is what I did ALL my previous riding on.

I had planned to kayak around Michigan this summer, we went to the lakeshore several times to check conditions at any given time...not for me. Waves of 3'-5' breaking hard on shore while fighting to get out with all equipment in tow doesn't look like much fun, so I'm gonna try to plan for a bike ride to the bridge and back this summer...health issues permitting!!!

I'll bet my lungs will hate me for any biking I get back into, but that'll pass!! Whatever you figure out, my friend, your body will appreciate!!


----------



## Lemon Jack (Feb 7, 2012)

Possible yes plausible no.  I exercize regularly and think that I am in pretty good shape.  I play a lot of weekend sports and what not.  My only problem is after. I get high I can't make myself get up to....workout lol.  I just gotta do it first.  I missed many a time when I said " I'm gonna work out right after I burn this one". Lol.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 7, 2012)

Smoking does not interfere with my exercise routine.  I do not do gyms, but I exercise regularly.  I take my dogs for several brisk walks every day.  I do Yoga in the mornings and generally have some kind of physical project I am doing or working on.

Maybe you need a strain with a little more up in it.  I truly find it hard to sit still after smoking Satori.


----------



## dman1234 (Feb 7, 2012)

Arnold was world class bodybuilder and a giant pot head, just saying.


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Feb 7, 2012)

Funny, I was going to start a thread asking if anyone toked while exercising.  It would certainly make a daily workout less tedious.  

Example of how often I exercise:  my stationary bike has training wheels.


----------



## Locked (Feb 7, 2012)

I hve been a gym rat for years now...both before I smoked regularly and after. The only time I smoke right before going to the gym is when the wife and I are on vacation in Negril and I love it. I mean it all comes down to how strongly you are motivated to actually go to the gym and for me what strain I smoke before going. I wld say it is very possible to do. I look forward to doing it again this year. Jmo


----------



## Roddy (Feb 7, 2012)

YYZ Skinhead said:
			
		

> Funny, I was going to start a thread asking if anyone toked while exercising.  It would certainly make a daily workout less tedious.
> 
> Example of how often I exercise:  *my stationary bike has training wheels.*



:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Jericho (Feb 7, 2012)

I have a toke before I do weights but not if I'm doing cardio. If its just a walk then yeh no problem but if I'm going to do a proper cardio set then nah, I leave the toke for after.


----------



## bho_expertz (Feb 7, 2012)

Well i had a class training and my sugar levels went to minus minus ... Almost fainted  ... The most crazy 25 minutes of my life 

Perhaps i'm a baby :hubba: ...

Need to work the cardio a little bit more with no smoking before.

Thanks for the input guys and ladies


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Feb 23, 2012)

How could anyone do the gym when stoned sounds like stupid to me cos your reactions are slower as are your reflexes so why not toke when ya back home.
T4


----------



## Locked (Feb 23, 2012)

Time4Plan-B said:
			
		

> How could anyone do the gym when stoned sounds like stupid to me cos your reactions are slower as are your reflexes so why not toke when ya back home.
> T4



I will be stoned everyday at the gym in Negril come June....it's not stupid at all. I wldnt smoke a hvy Indica and try and go to the gym but I hve smoked plenty of strains that work well at the gym.


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Feb 23, 2012)

Smoking is stupid full stop hammy ask your doctor and that along with body altering drugs are not the best combo for a constructive workout maybe you think your having a workout but your soo stoned your just gazing at the tv watching mtv.
Lol
T4


----------



## Locked (Feb 23, 2012)

Time4Plan-B said:
			
		

> Smoking is stupid full stop hammy ask your doctor and that along with body altering drugs are not the best combo for a constructive workout maybe you think your having a workout but your soo stoned your just gazing at the tv watching mtv.
> Lol
> T4




All I need is a Sativa leaning hybrid and some Queens of the Stone Age on my mp3 player and it's all good. 

And T4...MTV hasnt been worth watching for decades.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 23, 2012)

Night flixz was better than MTV. And you always started with "Safety Dance"


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Feb 23, 2012)

Lol i agree last good time on mtv was 90's when 'groove is in ya heart' by delight.
Lol
Anyway whats with the tv's in gyms well ill tell ya there there for peeps who dont really want to work out but feel the peer pressure is too much so take the plunge and do gymminG.
And thos treadmills and cross trainers are great for giving you more injuries than being in a car crash.
T4


----------



## BlueNose (Feb 23, 2012)

I love to smoke a bowl or a few and use my shake weight. Make fun of it all you want, it works.


----------



## ray jay (Feb 23, 2012)

I smoke a few Bong tokes befor going on the alliptical (sp) for a hour. I do this on my deck at home listening to the radio. I like being able to space out for a good hour run goes by in no time.


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 23, 2012)

I have a hard time.  

The first and last time I drove the 3 mins to my gym.  While I was parking I ate a magic brownie cuz I knew it would take about 45 mins to kick in..lol.
A friend called me before I was about to go in and we chatted for a few.  About 1/2 thru my treadmill I had to stop.  The brownie had hit me like a ton of bricks.  Lmao.  I blame my friend for calling me.  

And FYI-  MTV was only good til about 1987..


----------



## ston-loc (Feb 23, 2012)

BlueNose said:
			
		

> I love to smoke a bowl or a few and use my shake weight. Make fun of it all you want, it works.



:rofl: I still crack up every time I see a commercial for one :rofl: Then the mens one came out and it it was all out tears laughing so hard at the commercial..


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Feb 24, 2012)

Still do tbh.:hubba: 
And Larry's wife in the older series of curb your enthusiasm. 
Think she called Cheryl Hines.:hubba: :hubba: :hubba: :hubba: 
Sorry digressing a bit. 
T4


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Feb 25, 2012)

:')


----------

